# One Mouse Gone....But Two New Ones as Well



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

My mouse April had to be put down a week ago because her tumor was severely effecting her health. April was the last one of my very first set of mice so it was sad to see her go. I took Tilly (her cage mate) out and about with me which she seemed to enjoy, but I thought it was time I got her some new friends. I have only ever owned 2 mice at one time, so 3 mice is exciting! So here they are:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Very lovely meecers.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your April 

But your new ones are lovely


----------

